# Morel Progress Maps



## Michigan Mike

I like to check these from time to time
just to see the the slow march of Morels
from west to east and from south to north
until they finally make their way *Home* to *Michigan.*

As usual California Found the first ones in January to start off the 2009
season.

Was amazed to see the Sleeeper Lake fire in the UP was still
putting out morels in July.
Very cool!

Last years progress maps are included and are interesting
to look at imo.

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm

Here's quite a few pages of various morel pics found across the U.S.
last year that I was checking out. 

http://www.morels.com/photos/


mike


----------



## MAttt

It's getting closer!
I seen my first Robbin today and this shows
a picture of the first grey morel that was
found in Georgia by Chris M yestersday.
http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm


----------



## fasthunter

It's slooowly getting here! Thanks for sharing and cool maps!


----------



## theshaunster

Has anyone joined this website. I was thinking about joing since it was only fifteen dollars. Just wondered if there was any useful information.


----------



## hardwaterfan

what i find interesting about those maps, and i think its true, is that the season here in NE Ohio is really late, people find them in Michigan before we get them around here. soil types???? 

my first two (non-morel-finding) seasons i used to give up too early!

im talking about the map that shows three or four weeks of April. no dots in my area yet.


----------



## MAttt

theshaunster said:


> Has anyone joined this website. I was thinking about joing since it was only fifteen dollars. Just wondered if there was any useful information.


Hi Shaun
I wouldn't bother, it's too general and you will find better more local info
on these sites which both have message boards and one has another map
similar to this one.

http://www.michiganmorels.com/
http://www.michiganmorels.com/funtalk/

http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/
http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/messageboard/


----------



## Michigan Mike

hardwaterfan said:


> what i find interesting about those maps, and i think its true, is that the season here in NE Ohio is really late, people find them in Michigan before we get them around here. soil types????
> 
> my first two (non-morel-finding) seasons i used to give up too early!
> 
> im talking about the map that shows three or four weeks of April. no dots in my area yet.


Hey HW
Southeast Michigan is the same way.
The ones in Michigan that are found early are on the more west side of the state and are black morels that come up earlier in the various types
of sand.
Usually poplars(bta's) and ash trees are the main host and sometimes
black cherry.
Here the white ash are now extinct due to eab and poplars(bta's)
aren't all that common.

Heck they usually find them way up in Traverse before we will
even see our first ones way down here.
Not too many black morels around here and
much clay that usually takes awhile to warm up compared to
other soils.

Now we do have some various types of sand around here
and knowing where the clay areas are and the sand
areas are definitely increases my finds.

mike


----------



## theshaunster

thanks matt for the info!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan

M. Mike, i totally forgot, ive never found a black and they seem really rare around here (judging by posts from a few NE ohioans on the morels.com site). maybe that map proves it. maybe im not just looking in the wrong places, maybe they really are that rare around here.


----------



## Radar420

hardwaterfan said:


> maybe they really are that rare around here.


I tend to agree with that for blacks in SE Michigan. The only blacks I've found down this way were in a garden in a frat house in Ann Arbor. Other than that - nil. I seem to remember doing a search a few years ago on black morels and someone had created a map with Michigan findings and blacks were almost non-existent in the tri-county area. I still look for them anyway though.


----------



## bigrackmack

I can't wait to eat some.......Mack


----------



## Michigan Mike

Radar420 said:


> I tend to agree with that for blacks in SE Michigan. The only blacks I've found down this way were in a garden in a frat house in Ann Arbor. Other than that - nil. I seem to remember doing a search a few years ago on black morels and someone had created a map with Michigan findings and blacks were almost non-existent in the tri-county area. I still look for them anyway though.


Here's the Map I believe your talking about
put out by Rex..
http://www.michiganmorels.com/beyond_the_morel/blackmorelstudy.html

I do find a few around here each year, usually near bta's
and used to find some around ash before their demise.
I know a couple of folks that do well around Lapeer County still.
Lots of sand and Bta's there along with some live ash still.

mike


----------



## Radar420

Michigan Mike said:


> Here's the Map I believe your talking about
> put out by Rex..
> http://www.michiganmorels.com/beyond_the_morel/blackmorelstudy.html
> 
> I do find a few around here each year, usually near bta's
> and used to find some around ash before their demise.
> I know a couple of folks that do well around Lapeer County still.
> Lots of sand and Bta's there along with some live ash still.
> 
> mike


Yep, I'm pretty sure that is the one. After reading that they seem to like bta stands, I decided to look for new areas but still haven't found any black morels down here. I'm not giving up though - I've still got some unexplored areas to check out


----------



## hardwaterfan

i live, and hunt, inside the SE corner of that DARNED red box.


----------



## Oldgrandman

hardwaterfan said:


> i live, and hunt, inside the SE corner of that DARNED red box.


I have found that the darks that grow from about Newaygo co. on South, and East grow in woods that make them much harder to spot than the woods of the North. The characteristics of the woods they are in are _usually_ quite different.
I cannot say I have picked them in that red box but pretty close to it. And have checked some woods in there that SHOULD have had em but didn't :sad:


----------



## MAttt

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm

See a few more dots showing up down south and a few more reports for 
Georgia, Texas, Arkansas, South carolina and Tennesse.

Current photo's of finds here...
http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morelfinds.html

They're finally starting to head North...slooowwwwly...but they are coming!!


----------



## Islander26

I've found black morels in Oakland County 3 times. Funny thing is it's always at the tail end of the season about the last week in May. They were all about 6" tall and paper thin. Some looked very fresh too..........


----------



## MAttt

Islander26 said:


> I've found black morels in Oakland County 3 times. Funny thing is it's always at the tail end of the season about the last week in May. They were all about 6" tall and paper thin. Some looked very fresh too..........


I've heard some folks have hard time seeing the Black morels,
I know I do.
Sounds like you need to keep checking it a bit earlier.
What kind of trees are they by?

thanks
Mattt


----------



## MAttt

Wow the south looks to be in fool bloom with morels!!
Shouldn't be long before it is *OUR TURN!*



*http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm*

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morelfinds.html


----------



## fasthunter

I found a few in that red box last year. A whopping grand total of 5! :yikes::lol:It was around mothers day and there were yellows all around them. I'm going to check that area and some other spots that look like they may be good for black morels soon.


----------

